# سأحمل لكم برنامج plate "n" sheet بإذن الله



## hameedy (12 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مع أني متابع قديم في منتداكم الطيب وقمت بالتسجيل فيه منذ فترة إلا أن مشاركاتي إن لم تكن معدومة فهي قليلة جدا ً لذا اعذروني على تقصيري وذلك لقلة وقتي وانشغالي الدائم
وإليكم هدية متواضعة هي برنامج plate "n" sheet الإصدار 4 مع كرك لتشغيله وسأقوم بتحميل البرنامج على أحد المواقع( سأضع الرابط بعد التحميل ) مع الجهد الكبير الذي سأبذله لأن الإنترنت عندنا بطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييئة .
إن لم أستطع تحميله الآن فسأحمله لكم فيما بعد فاعذروني يا إخوة ولكن لن أرتاح حتى يتاح للجميع بإذن الله لتعم الفائدة .
أخوكم أبو حمزة


----------



## hameedy (12 مارس 2009)

*التحميل جار ٍ*

التحميل جار ٍ على قدم وساق مكسورة .
أدعوا لي بأن يكتمل التحميل قبل أن ينقطع الاتصال بالنت العجيبة التي عندنا .


----------



## hameedy (12 مارس 2009)

ملاحظة مهمة : بعد التنصيب قم بنسخ الكراك الموجود ولصقه في مجلد البرنامج حيث سيستبدل بملف قديم بنفس الإسم حتى يعمل البرنامج بشكل كامل وإلا لن يعمل البرنامج بشكل كامل ولن يعطيك القياسات .


----------



## فتوح (12 مارس 2009)

إن شاء الله موفق يا أخي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hameedy (12 مارس 2009)

أنا آسف بعد صبر ساعات توقف رفع الملف لأن الاتصال بطيء سأحاول لاحقا ً


----------



## فتوح (12 مارس 2009)

أنت مشكور على كل حال وإن شاء الله مأجور بالنية


----------



## hameedy (13 مارس 2009)

سأظل أحاول وأحاول حتى ينجح الأمر إن شاء الله


----------

